# New to me Cabriolet, question



## purzell (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all,
I just picked up a 1992 Cabriolet in great condition. It has 121,000 miles and only minor repair needs.
One issue it has is that the shifter is sloppy, but the transmission seems to be fine, no grinding etc. I had this issue with my Subaru and it was a bushing, just wondering if the consensus is that this is the same issue and if so, will this fix it:
http://www.statracing.com/oem-...r+Kit
Or something similar "Gear Shift Repair Kit"
I'm going to be looking for a few small parts too. I need a turnsignal lens cover for the front and a front license plate bracket, non-smashed, prefer white. 
Thanks in advance!


----------

